# moosriger geschmack



## Angler 212 (7. Mai 2011)

kennt ihr das wenn ihr ne schleie oder ein karpfen aus einen kleinen weiher fängt, dass er dann einen moosrigen geschmack hat?
ein freund hat gesagt, wenn man ihn ein bis zwei tage in den gartenteich schwimmen lässt geht der komische geschmack weg. Leider hab ich keinen gartenteich#c. Auserdem weis ich nicht einmal wie ich den fisch mit dem fahrrad lebendig nach hause bekomme. Was macht ihr dagegen?


----------



## TropicOrange (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*



Angler 212 schrieb:


> kennt ihr das wenn ihr ne schleie oder ein karpfen aus einen kleinen weiher fängt, dass er dann einen moosrigen geschmack hat?
> ein freund hat gesagt, wenn man ihn ein bis zwei tage in den gartenteich schwimmen lässt geht der komische geschmack weg. Leider hab ich keinen gartenteich#c. Auserdem weis ich nicht einmal wie ich den fisch mit dem fahrrad lebendig nach hause bekomme. Was macht ihr dagegen?


 

Gartenteiche sind oft noch verranzter als die kleinen Teiche aus denen der Karpfen stammt. Das bringt nicht wirklich was. Früher, also ungefähr im Jahre 43 vor Kartoffelsuppe wurden die Karpfen im hofeigenen Brunnen oder auch in der Badewanne ein paar Tage gehalten, bevor sie auf den Tisch kamen. 
Dass das natürlich jenseits jeglichen waidgerechten Verhaltens ist, muss ich nicht extra erwähnen.

Ansonsten bleibt nur ordentliches Würzen des Karpfens. Ich angel grundsätzlich nicht an irgendwelchen schlammigen Teichen, da die Fische dort meistens modrig sind, wenn sie nicht gerade frisch gesetzt wurden.

Dann lieber schöne Baggerseen mit klarem Wasser. Da kann man der Freundin sonntags auch mal problemlos nen Karpfen kredenzen, ohne gleich Angst vor der fristlosen Kündigung haben zu müssen.


----------



## wobbler68 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

Hallo

Die Bauchlappen wegschneiden und den Fisch einfrieren.
Nach 2-3 Wochen ist der Geschmack erträglicher,ganz geht er jedoch nicht weg.

Dann  sauer eingelegt und lecker!!!
Beim braten helfen nur viele Gewürze, die jedoch den Eigengeschmack des Fisches überdecken.

Der modrige Geschmack ist leider nicht nur auf Karpfen und Schleie beschränkt. Am Anfang hab ich einige schöne Aale und Zander in die Tonne schmeißen müssen weil sie ungenießbar waren.  

Deshalb meide ich Gewässer von denen ich weiß ,das dort die Fische modrig sind.Unser Verein hat, zum Glück , genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten . 

Mfg

    Alex


----------



## muddyliz (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein. Wenn man die Fische einige Tage in sauberem Wasser hältert verlieren sie den Modergeschmack. Schneller geht es aber mit folgender Methode:
Karpfen ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen (eventuell noch Haut und Fett entfernen) und in ca. 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.
Wasser und Weißwein mischen (1:1), 1/2 klein gehackte Zwiebel und eine zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe zugeben und die Fischstücke über Nacht in die Beize einlegen. Die Fischstücke müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Stelle alles in den Kühlschrank.
Am nächsten Tag einen großen Bund Suppengemüse und einige Pfefferkörner in Salzwasser gut aufkochen, die Fischstücke aus der Beize nehmen und in den Sud legen. Dieser darf nicht mehr kochen !!! Nach ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten sind die Karpfenstücke gar. Eventuell nachwürzen.


----------



## bafoangler (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Früher, also ungefähr im Jahre 43 vor Kartoffelsuppe wurden die Karpfen im hofeigenen Brunnen oder auch in der Badewanne ein paar Tage gehalten, bevor sie auf den Tisch kamen.
> Dass das natürlich jenseits jeglichen waidgerechten Verhaltens ist, muss ich nicht extra erwähnen.



Das wird heute noch praktiziert. Es gibt immer noch Leute die ihre Silvesterkarpfen im Badezimmer schwimmen lassen, auch wenn diese Wochen in Abkotbecken gehältert wurden.

Es geht aber noch viel schlimmer.
Als ich noch Jungfischer war hatten wir im Verein einige alte Herren die das ganz anders gemacht haben. Die haben die Karpfen in so einen Drahtsetzkescher gepackt, den man höchstens zum Heringe schuppen hernimmt, und ne Woche in den nahen Forellenbach gehängt. Zum Teil ging da der Deckel nicht mehr richtig zu...
Aber das waren die selben, die auch Aale in Säcken "totlaufen" ließen.


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

danke


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

Angeblich soll auch Einlegen in Buttermilch helfen.


----------



## jürgen61 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

mach einfach die Haut weg...der Modergeschmack sitzt im Fett unter der Haut.


----------



## woern1 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*

Oder Räuchern, dann schmeckt man das auch (fast) nicht mehr.

werner


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein. Wenn man die Fische einige Tage in sauberem Wasser hältert verlieren sie den Modergeschmack. Schneller geht es aber mit folgender Methode:
> Karpfen ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen (eventuell noch Haut und Fett entfernen) und in ca. 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.
> Wasser und Weißwein mischen (1:1), 1/2 klein gehackte Zwiebel und eine zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe zugeben und die Fischstücke über Nacht in die Beize einlegen. Die Fischstücke müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Stelle alles in den Kühlschrank.
> Am nächsten Tag einen großen Bund Suppengemüse und einige Pfefferkörner in Salzwasser gut aufkochen, die Fischstücke aus der Beize nehmen und in den Sud legen. Dieser darf nicht mehr kochen !!! Nach ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten sind die Karpfenstücke gar. Eventuell nachwürzen.



Super erklärt und eine bewährte Methode



			
				jürgen61 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mach einfach die Haut weg...der Modergeschmack sitzt im Fett unter der Haut....



Ja, da sitzt das Fett, dass nun einmal Geschmacksträger ist und leider nicht nur den erwünschten Geschmack trägt und hier sitzt es eben auch:



			
				wobbler68 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Bauchlappen wegschneiden und den Fisch einfrieren...



Auch das hier funktioniert, ergänzend zur Entfernung von Bauchlappen und Fett unter der Haut:


			
				punkarpfen[/B schrieb:
			
		

> ...Angeblich soll auch Einlegen in Buttermilch helfen.


Das Funktionsprinzip bei dem Beizen in der Buttermilch ist zum Teil das gleiche, wie bei dem Schwimmenlassen in klarem Wasser und funktioniert selbstverständlich genauso, wie es bei Wild- und Hammelfleisch funktioniert, um einen zu starken Wild- oder Bockgeschmack abzumildern.
Zum Einen helfen die Enzyme in der Buttermilch, zum Anderen das osmotische Prinzip, demnach "Konzentrationsüberschüsse" immer zum "Konzentrationsmangel" fließen[ähnlich bei der Batterie, Elektronenüberschuss(-Pol) fließt zu Elektronenmangel(+ Pol)].
Im Idealfall funktioniert die Schwimmenlassenmethode am Besten, wenn der Fisch in möglichst mineralarmem Wasser gehältert wird, also Wasser welches durch Umkehrosmose gewonnen wurde oder destilliertes Wasser.
In der Praxis wird sich und dem Tier kaum einer den Stress antun, zumal es besser funktioniert, die Filets oder Fischteile ohne Fett der Unterhaut und ohne Bauchlappen in Buttermilch einzulegen.
Anschließend, nach mind. 8- 12 Stunden in Buttermilch und bei max. 4°C im Kühlschrank, nimmt man die Fischteile und spült sie unter klarem Wasser ab.
Nun kommt die Methode, die muddyliz beschrieb, der Trick mit dem Weißwein- Wassergemisch.
Der Karpfen, der nach so einer Behandlung mit Buttermilch, in Kombination mit der anschließenden Weißwein- Wassergemisch- Methode, noch nach Moder schmeckt, der muss von einem anderen Stern sein!


----------



## omnimc (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: moosriger geschmack*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Angeblich soll auch Einlegen in Buttermilch helfen.


 

normale milch geht auch ,aber bei fleisch ist dies eher üblich so bekommt man es zart.


----------

